# EAX4 UNIFIED REDIST.msi, and QWIN>EXE



## Toti (Apr 14, 2004)

HI guys someone in the forum comented that EAX4 UNIFIED REDIST.msi, and dwwin.exe DLL are problably Malware or Spyware , IM getting this message everytime I reboot or turn off my computer , It appears for just a fraction of a second and cannot read all the message but it say " The application cannot be close because a DLL " 
I tried to uninstall the Program via control panel add and remove , but canot be delete that via , I been having sound problems .

Thank you very much for help and support



Toti


----------



## Toti (Apr 14, 2004)

HI guys , well ok I try to delete it again via control panel add remove programs and just dont let me , I make a search for EAX4 and theres no clue for this program , last itme I try it give me this message " The feature you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavailabe : !!??  I even try AMUST cleaning reg. but still the message is there , scan with Ewido.... nothing , scan with Antivir.... nothng, scan with Trojan remover....nothing  were its hiding?? How can I get rid of this EAX4 Unified Redist .msi ?? and what is it ?? how did I end with this on my computer ??  
Pls.guys give me a hand , thank you very much for your help.

Toti


----------



## Toti (Apr 14, 2004)

HI guys at last I make it posible to read the little window with the message !! 
its say this:

dwwin.exe DLL Initialization Failed
The application failed to initialize because the window station is shutting down .


 I dont kow what this means , but at least I read it finally complete !!!

How can i get rid of this and how to fix it ?? and the EAX 4 Unified Redist.msi are this things related ?? 

Thanks you very much S.O.S. I'm going to bed now pretty tired . cya tomorrow guys .

Toti


----------



## Toti (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks itsjusme !! :up: :up: 
To help me to find a solution for this pop up called dwwin.exe DLL , I tough it was a virus or something , but itsjusme point me in the right direction here is what It says it is and how to Disable , just in case another ppl " member" get this situation here how you can fix this pop up !!

FILENAME: Dwwin.exe.
PROGRAM NAME: Dr. Watson.
DESCRIPTION: Microsoft application error-reporting tool, which gathers data about malfunctioning software and can send it to Microsoft.
RECOMMENDED ACTION: Permit once to transmit this information.
========================================================
To disable Dr. Watson
1. Click Start, click Run, type regedit.exe in the Open box, and then click OK. 
2. Locate and click the following registry key: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\AeDebug
NOTE: Steps three and four are optional, but they necessary if you want to restore the default use of Dr. Watson. 
3. Click the AeDebug key, and then click Export Registry File on the Registry menu. 
4. Enter a name and location for the saved registry file, and then click Save. 
5. Delete the AeDebug key. 
========================================================
To enable Dr. Watson
1. At a command prompt, type the following line, and then press ENTER: 

drwtsn32 -i 
2. Double-click the .reg file you created in steps three and four above. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
There you go guys sorry pls. if is to long to read , but it works !! Thanks again itsjusme !!
SOLVED ONE !!
Now just left that file called EAX 4 Unified redist.msi 

Toti xoxo


----------



## Toti (Apr 14, 2004)

So did you guyys know something about this EAX 4 Unified Redist.msi ??
becasue Itry to make search , and theres an article about it saying something like is a infection of some kind , but cannot understand , because is in dutch  
I keep trying to find the way to delete this file or registry but i can't find the way, pls. can someone give me a clue or know about this EAX4 Unified Redist.
I will really apreciate , Im doing my part searching but I havent had luck  .

Thanks

Toti


----------

